# Golden Headed Sleeper Goby



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wanted your guys thoughts and opinions about this guy in your aquarium. Saw one at the lfs that really caught my eye and was thinking it would help my tank a little by turning my sand.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

As long as it has been at lfs for while (not new) and doing what it does best, taking mouthful sand and drop them all over the tank.
If newly arived at lfs, pay close attention to any red spots/patches on their pale body.

What kind of set up/tankmates do you have?


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

all i have is one clownfish right now


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Dont see any issues with clowns but what size tankand dimension (LxWxH) and age of tank since mature the tank, higher chances of having free(natural) foods in the sand for Goby.

Make sure to check for reddish spots/hemmorhaging before buyingand btw, keep tight cover as they are known to go for carpet diving.


----------

